# Neu in der Röhn! Wo sind die Trails?



## Dusteater (13. April 2004)

Hallo Röhnbiker,
sind neu hier in der Röhn und suchen neue Strecken zum biken. Genauer wohnen wir in Niederlauer bei Bad Neustadt / Münnerstadt. Am letzten Wochenende sind wir zwar schon einige km nach nem RöhnBikeguide gefahren, aber irgendwie waren das nur Autobahnen. 
Wer zeigt uns seine Trails?
Wo finden wir die Trails mit flow und Anstiege die auch mal weh tun?
Gibt hier irgendwelche Treffen?

CU on the trail


----------



## kutas (13. April 2004)

Röhn  

wa?!.... 
.....Ich würd mal vorschlagen fahrt einfach mal in die fränkische schweiz.

gruß ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (13. April 2004)

Hallo Dusteater,

schön das du mal im *FRANKENFORUM* vorbeischaust aber in der Röhn werden sich hier nur wenige auskennen fürchte ich.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Dusteater (14. April 2004)

Äh....sorry ich meine natürlich die Rhön!
War wohl doch zu lange im am Rechner......  

Ja aber in Unterfranken muss es doch Biker geben!
Seh doch immer welche , oder deren Spuren auf den Wegen!


----------



## FraktorDrakonis (14. April 2004)

Hi, Dusteater,
Im "Bike - & Single-Treff"-Thread haben sich schon ein paar Rhöner getroffen, schau da mal.
Kann dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, fahr nur RR, aber Rhön ist geil, da findest du schon was. (fränkische Schweiz, pah, lächerlich   )

MfG


----------



## Fliege (14. April 2004)

Hi,

die Leute vom RWV treffen sich wohl Donnerstags um 17h und Samstags um 13h zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt in Haselbach (bei Bischofsheim) an der Linde (Dorfplatz).
Die nehmen bestimmt auch Nichtmitglieder mit. G'scheite Trails gibt es da genug, ich weiß allerdings nicht wo die so langfahren.

Gruß
Fliege


----------



## Runningblacky (14. April 2004)

Schau mal hier


----------



## Cassius80 (29. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her der letzte aktuelle Thread aber ich wollte dir nur mal ein paar kleine Tipps geben:

Komme aus Ostheim v.d. Rhön als alter Rhön Vorwohner wohne ich direkt neben Bad Neustadt und auch Bischofsheim a.d. Rhön.
Touren kannst du fahren von Niederlauer nach Brendlorenzen und dann die alltägliche Tour des Rhöner Kuppenrittes oder direkt nach Wegfurt über den Kreuzberg Bischofsheim und wieder zurück uvm.
Folge einfach den neuen MTB-Routennetz was seit 2006 jetzt endlich komplett aufgestellt wurde das sind schöne Touren dabei.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (29. Juli 2006)

guck mal auch in das forum da gibts viele rhöner aus der ecke fulda und auch viele die die strecken sehr gut kennen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=164


----------



## Rhönracer (2. September 2006)

Servus
cih komm gleich gleich (fast) aus einem Nachbarskaff von dir!
Ich nehm gern noch jemand mit auf touren, sag nur wann und wie hart und schnell du fahren willst, (habe Enduro, cc Race und RR) 

Meine Email:
[email protected]


----------



## Cassius80 (2. September 2006)

Rhönracer schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> cih komm gleich gleich (fast) aus einem Nachbarskaff von dir!
> Ich nehm gern noch jemand mit auf touren, sag nur wann und wie hart und schnell du fahren willst, (habe Enduro, cc Race und RR)
> 
> ...



Ich bin 26 Jahre und fahr meistens immer noch mit einen Kollegen der ist 35 Jahre. Wir fahren meistens CC-Touren so unter der Woche 30km rund um Ostheim und Oberelsbach, Bischofsheim.
Am Wochenende machen wir dann größere Ausritte so zwischen 60-80 km Wasserkuppe,Heidelstein, Moor-Tour, Gersfeld, Kreuzberg uvm.
Wann fährst du denn immer und wie weit ist ja auch immer eine Frage der Zeit die man leider nur am WE hat für längere Touren. Wo kommst du genau her und wie alt bist du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhönracer (2. September 2006)

Also,
Ich bin 18 und komme aus Windshausen
Im moment kann ich aber nur mit dem Enduro oder dem RR fahren, da mein CC zur Reparatur ist. (Rahmen ist gebrochen)
bin ab mittwoch wieder daheim ,mache jetzt Urlaub bei der Oma
da ich auf die FOS geh, hab ich jetzt noch Ferien.


----------



## flocu (4. September 2006)

Schaut doch auch mal hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=170917&page=15

Wir treffen uns v.a. am Wochenende zu ca. 1500hm Touren. Leider hat das dieses Jahr net so gut geklappt wie letztes |-:


----------

